# What are your favorite products?



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

In this next Hotline issue we're working on we'd like to have a feature on grooming products. Want to help and tell us what your favorite products are (combs, brushes, shampoo, conditioner, stain remover, ear cleaner, dematters, etc.) and why you like them? Your name will be used in the article unless you request that it not. Please email me at [email protected] gmal.com but take out the space between the @ and gmail.com. I did that hoping to not get a bunch of spam mail. I need this before May 1, 2009 and high quality pictures are always welcome.
Thanks so much!


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

We just started using Spa Lavish Pet Products. We use Comfort Shampoo, Nourish Conditioner and Fresh Facial Scrub. They leave Pixie's coat SOOOO soft and she smells wonderful. The scrub keeps her eyes and chin clean!!! I doubt I'd even try another product after using this. It was recommended (thank you) by several people on this board!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been using "Coat Handler, Anti-Static Detangler" on Dexter for a good while, sometimes using it twice a day. The spray does not leave the coat greasy, but leaves it soft. 

I am curious to know what others have used. I do want to try a facial scrub. I may be ordering those Spa Lavish Pet Products!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a few fav products

I like Gold Medal Tear Stain Remover 

Sissy really doesn't have tear stains but at one point her beard started looking dingy and this brightened it right up.

I also love EZ Groom Crystal White Shampoo - Sissy is cream but this really brightens up her coat and she feels very silky. It seems like it helps prevent matts.

I like to clean the gunk away from her eyes with Pro Eye Professional Tear Stain Remover.

Sissy sometimes gets really red between her toes and she will lick them.
The vet gave me Vet Solutions Universal Medicated Shampoo - I just dip her paws in water and get them sudsy, then rinse. This cools them down and it really helps. Sometimes if her private area gets red I will rinse her off with this and it helps.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So far my favorites are the SPA products. I don't have a whole lot of experience but I do love them and intend to stick with these products. I love the facial scrub, shampoo and conditioner. I did buy the Coat Handler's 15 to 1 leave-in conditioner and just started using it. But I also love Italian Buttermilk and Sugar daily spritz....smells so good and the nice smell lasts.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

ciera123 said:


> We just started using Spa Lavish Pet Products. We use Comfort Shampoo, Nourish Conditioner and Fresh Facial Scrub. They leave Pixie's coat SOOOO soft and she smells wonderful. The scrub keeps her eyes and chin clean!!! I doubt I'd even try another product after using this. It was recommended (thank you) by several people on this board!!!


I second this vote. The Spa Lavish products are AWESOME! I use the exact same product line, and really like them. the Facial Scrub does a great job with stains around the chin, and really helps with the "gunk" that can build up around the eyes. The shampoo and conditioner make the coat so soft, and smell great! They seem to last as well, as I bathe every 2 weeks with no problems between.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Another vote for the SPA Lavish products!

And I seem to use a lot of Nature's Miracle since Indie came along!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*favorite products*

Grooming products:

I really like anything Nature's Specialty, especially the remoisturizer with Aloe. It makes the dogs look really good.

I have also used many neem shampoos, no soap. For an itchy dog like Daisy, it is wonderful. Also very easy to rinse out of a cotton candy dog like Riki.

I recently bought some Paul Mitchell Ultra Bright products which are quite nice.

As detangling spy, I like NS Quicker Slicker and also Isle of Dogs Evening Primrose Oil.

Brush - Cris Cristenson's oval gold pin brush.

Comb Greyhound Pro big and small tooth comb and Bamboo revolving teeth

For calming during grooming I have a Black Wing No Regrets essential oil mix (calming and gives courage).


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone here use Espree? I'm looking for a color enhancing shampoo, and I've heard they have a good one called Bright White. Anyone use this brand? Anyone know how often I should use a whitening shampoo?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the Tropiclean shampoo and conditioner, the shampoo is Awapuhi and is whitening and the conditioner is Kiwi. They smell great and both dogs feel so soft after a bath! I have a Paul Mitchell Oatmeal spray on conditioner that we like too, I put that on after the bath and brush them.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I have tried Espree products, and like them...
But I like Natures Specialite more, I use the Bluing Shampo With Optical Brighteners" it enchantes both light and dark colours I think.
The white in my dogs gets very bright and it reveals the "sun tan" brown from the black.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I was searching here about 2 wks ago for a new shampoo for Bumi, and came across this thread. I ordered the Spa Lavish shampoo, conditioner and the facial scrub. Just from one time use, I saw the difference. 
Brushing Bumi and getting knots out was so easy and his hair smells sooooo good. Is much softer than before and I actually used less conditioner than I used before with other brands.
I am really happy with the results and can't wait to see how his hair maintains the softness long term, unlike with the other shampoo/conditioner I used.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Chris Christensen butter comb.

Coat Handler Conditioner.

PurePaws Shampoo.

PetFlys Sling and Carrier.

Zuke's Treats.

Merrick Flossies.

MyAnimalActivist pet propaganda apparel & note cards !


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

oops. didn't read the first entry, sorry jan. i just read about favorite products and went down the list of my favs.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Any recommendations on black and white coats? My sister is getting a new puppy and wanted me to ask y'all. Toby is mostly white, so I have no idea.

Thanks!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Shampoo: NS Plum Silky or Pure Paws
Conditioner: Coat Handlers or NS Plum-Tastic Maximum Moisture
Shampoo for Face: John Paul Tearless Puppy Shampoo

De-Matting: NS Super EZ De-Mat
Grooming Spray: LOVE Chris Christensen Coat Link Coat Dressing - this was given to me when I bought a CC brush at a dog show and I LOVE it. I also spray it on after a bath before drying.

Comb: Jodi Murphy's comb. I like it better than my CC combs


----------



## Arleen Puglissi (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone'
My name is Arleen, and I am new to the group, and going to be the proud Mom of a 10 week old baby,named Murphy,in 2 weeks. Before I found this Forum,I purchased CC White On white Kit to be used every 3rd bath and spectrum10 shampoo and conditioner for the other times he is bathed. I also purchased CC Ice on Ice for daily brushing . Has any one used these products and if so ,did you like them.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The Plum Silky shampoo says that it is a shampoo & conditioner. Do you just use that or does everyone use a separate conditioner as well? 

I am hoping I can get away with just the Plum Silky for a while until Jack and I get used to the whole grooming thing. (Border Collies are so easy in comparsion!)


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> The Plum Silky shampoo says that it is a shampoo & conditioner. Do you just use that or does everyone use a separate conditioner as well?
> 
> I am hoping I can get away with just the Plum Silky for a while until Jack and I get used to the whole grooming thing. (Border Collies are so easy in comparsion!)


I use Plum Silky Shampoo and follow it with Coat Handlers Conditioner. That seems to be the best combo on Daisy and Beau....


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

I like TrueBlue Easy Comb Detangling spray (Aloe and lavender) www.truebluepets.com for Tybee's beard.


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Finally I have a shampoo that gives Daisy a tangle free non static coat. I have tried IOD, Pure Paws, and Biogroom. My groomer suggested that I get Vellus (www.vellus.com) seeing she was having knots. I tried it last weekend and I love it! The best shampoo EVER. I haven't tried the conditioner as I still have Coat Handler and we like the fine. I hadn't seen Vellus here and thought if anyone had problems they might like to try it.


----------

